# Anacharis arrived with not roots



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Anarcharis I recieved have no roots. How do I prepare them to plant?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Anarcharis don't root well. They mostly float at the surface of the water.

Just push one end under the substrate so it is kept down. It should be fine.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Anacharis is a stem plant. Just stick it in the substrate.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I am embarrassed to say that I panicked and didn't check my notes on the plant.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

dawntwister said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am embarrassed to say that I panicked and didn't check my notes on the plant.


I didn't read up on riccia the first time I had it. Hm...when I tried to trim it, it went EVERYWHERE.

Lesson learned.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

some stem plant have roots, some don't form much at all. Anarchis being one of them.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't forget the aerial roots. Those are weird and take some time to get use to.
But once the root, man, good anchors


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

anarcharis sends out side roots to anchor itself. Do those roots actually take up nutrients like regular root plants, or are they just there as an anchor?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think anarcharis' roots are mostly vestigial, but they should take up a small amount of nutrients, all aquatic plant tissue is capable of taking up nutrients. They aren't really used to anchor the plant in the wild, anarcharis mostly just floats in large mats, its not really a rooted plant.


----------

